# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wie kan me hierin helpen?

## Scoooter

Mijn vriendin is zoals veel vrouwen altijd bezig met haar figuur. Ze heeft een vertekend zelfbeeld waarin ze dik is. Terwijl ze 180 lang is en nog geen 70kg weegt.

Het gebeurt dat ze zo negatief over haar lichaamsgewicht praat dat ik er helemaal gek van wordt. Ze is dik, heeft een dikke buik enz.... maar vooral is het haar buik die ze nooit zal nemen zoals ie is. 

Omdat ik hier niet erg in thuis ben heb ik ooit eens geprobeerd dat "vertekende zelfbeeld" vanuit mijn ogen gezien aan haar uit te leggen. Dit omdat ik haar SUPER lekker vind en alles behalve dik. Het is echt een vertekend/verknipt beeld wat ze heeft.
Ik heb haar wel 1000 keer verteld dat ze een lichaam heeft waar erg veel vrouwen jaloers op zijn, en ik alleen met de gedachten van haar lichaam al in staat van opwinding verkeer.
Dit alles wordt niet opgenomen....... Toen heb ik ooit om het op een andere manier te proberen, haar uitgelegd dat dit postuur bij haar lichaamsbouw hoort. Met biologieles weet iedereen die 3 "standaard" lichaamsbouwen. Links de erg dunne vrouw, midden de gemiddelde vrouw, en rechts de iets "forsere"vrouw. Die rechter is wat breder gebouwd, heeft iets grovere botten etc.. 
Toen brak de hel los.....ik had haar en het woord FORS in 1 adem genoemd. Allemachtig wat heb ik moeten praten om haar tot zinnen te krijgen zeg! 
Want "dat mijn eigen vriend me dik vind....dat is zOOOOO erg....ja je noemde me fors! Waarom! Fors is dik! Je vind me dik" etc etc.... een eeuwig doorgaand iets waar ik me niet uit weet te redden! Wat ik ook zal zeggen of doen, alles wat in mijn macht ligt is niet genoeg om haar tot rede te krijgen.

Net ging het ineens weer hierover en ze is boos en zwaar teleurgelsteld weg gelopen.

Wie kan me een HANDVAT geven?? Wat kan ik hiermee, maar vooral hiertegen doen!? Ik hou van haar, maar weet me hier geen raad mee!




gr Scoot

----------


## gossie

Hoi Scoot,

Volgens mij heb je een leuke vriendin. En dat ze fors is, hoeft niet te zeggen dat ze dik is... *Ik ben ook fors, maar ook zwaarder als je vriendin: Je vriendin is niet dik , Meestal zeggen ze je lichaamslengte plusminus 7,1/2 kilo mag je meer rekenen. Maar fors kan ook betekenen de lengte van iemand. En dit geldt denk ik ook voor je vriendin.?

Maw. fors betekent ook de grootte, lengte.

je vriendin is echt niet te dik, maar ze kan zich wel zo voelen. 

En dat is soms lastig. Accepteer haar zoals zij zich voelt. Volgens mijn gevoel heb je heel veel liefde voor haar. Jullie komen eruit, met de gevoelens.

Heel veel sterkte en acceptatie toegewenst.

groetjes, Gossie

----------


## Agnes574

Ze is zéker niet te dik!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Scoot,

He vervelend dat je ruzie/meningsverschil hebt met je vriendin over haar uiterlijk.
Voor zover ik weet heeft ze een gezond gewicht (kijk maar op de BMI).
Misschien wil zij wel een strakker of platter buikje met meer buikspieren ofzo, dat ze dan tevreden is met haar 'buikje', dus misschien een idee om samen met haar buikspieroefeningen te doen?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Scoooter

Dat is niet het probleem. Ze heeft een eetstoornis en daardoor een vertekend zelfbeeld. Haar probleem is daarom niet tastbaar voor anderen, maar voor haarzelf heel erg aanwezig helaas. Dat maakt het zo moeilijk.

Vannacht is de bom bij mij even gebarsten. Ze bleef maar bezig over haar buikje, en dat ze door mij ervan was overtuigd dat het echt zo was. Terwijl ze in mijn ogen helemaal perfect is! 

Blijft erg moeilijk......erg

----------


## gossie

Hoi Scoot,

Heeft ze voor jullie relatie, soms ook een eetstoornis gehad.? Waar ze nu misschien weer last van heeft.? Heeft ze wel eens hulpverlening gehad, voor deze eetstoornis? Misschien is het mogelijk dat ze hulp zoekt bij een derde.

Want wat je ook zegt Scoot, komt niet binnen bij haar.! En heeft ze hulp hierbij nodig? 

Ik hoop dat jullie eruit komen, Scoot.
Sterkte..

----------


## Scoooter

Ze heeft profi hulp op dit moment. Maar die eetstornis is ontstaan om iets te verdoezelen. Nu ze met die stoornis wordt geholpen komt het werkelijke probleem naar boven. 

Maar naast al dit heeft ze altijd al dat vertekend zelfbeeld gehad.




Scoot

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Scoot,
Fijn dat ze professionele hulp heeft  :Smile: 
Misschien is het te moeilijk om datgene wat ze met de eetstoornis wou verdoezelen weer bewust te weten en probeerd ze daarom nu nog meer met haar zelfbeeld bezig te zijn zodat ze niet aan het andere hoeft te denken?
Is ze gepest vroeger dat ze altijd een vertekend zelfbeeld heeft gehad of misschien ouders (meestal de moeder) die een vertekend zelfbeeld had en wat je vriendin heeft overgenomen? 
Moeder van een vroegere vriendin was altijd bezig met lijnen en dat ze te dik was terwijl het een prachtige slanke vrouw was, helaas heeft haar dochter dit altijd meegekregen en die heeft dus ook altijd gedacht dat zij te dik was en kreeg anorexia, hulp heeft ze vele malen gekregen en ze is vele malen opgenomen geweest, maar niemand kon uit haar hoofd krijgen dat het anders was dan in haar hoofd  :Frown: 
Hoop dat het bij jou vriendin anders kan zijn!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------

